# Knockdown knife



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

*Here's what our knockdown looks like.*


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yep that is pretty close to mine as well.

Cole


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here's what out knock down looks like :


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Gotta love that video! That'll teach the guy to kiss the other guy. :no:


----------



## calhomeremodel (Mar 12, 2010)

I purchase door sweep, which is rubber and has a glue tab on one side. I cut it to fit my knives and press it on. It can then be used to fit all sizes of knives and works great.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

So why don't you buy the knife made for knockdown? :blink:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tim0282 said:


> So why don't you buy the knife made for knockdown? :blink:


This is the question I ask over and over again in this business. There is an amazing amount of improvisation that goes on all the time.

The last new guy we hired was quite an accomplished all around carpenter. He's always used mud out of the bucket to do texture. He spent 20 minutes talking to me about how much better it is, how we could do it (we use actual texture mix in powder form). After 20 minutes I told him, I'm not opposed to changing anything we do. All I ask is for you to first try the way we work, do it enough so that you can then judge which way is better. He resisted for a few times and then about a month later is a total convert to powdered texture mix now.

Same guy found him using a 12 inch knife to do knock down, showed him the acrylic knock down knife, he resisted.. .same conversation... same result... totally loves it...

Whatever it is, guys in these trades make things so much harder on themselves for whatever reason. Mixing drywall mud with soap, pissing in it, mixing Coca Cola... they have all these wives tales they follow, meanwhile the manufacturers spend millions of dollars and thousands of hours testing and producing product for an exact purpose and guys in our trades think that by adding some setting compound to all purpose they are making the perfect mud. :whistling


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yep Mike, you hit the nail on the head. Well written. Never have figured that thinking out. I have one guy working for me that has finally given up on making me think like that, I buy the tool to do the job. And the material designed to do the job. How easy is that? :blink:


----------



## SheetrockDoc (Mar 7, 2010)

AAAHHH...Its nice to see that people with actual experience are willing to share their trade with others. We all have are own techniques that work for us, we learn from everyone...even the one's that cut corners.

I agree that practice makes perfect...when I first started taping, I used a simple pan knife for every coat...soon I learned that a beveled trowel would speed up the process, then that a straight masons trowel on last coat was a wonderful thing...knife pressure on either side to feather out coats etc...

Little tips along the way are what makes us proficient at what we do...Patients, practice and first hand knowledge is what makes us perfectionists at our trades.

Thanks for the Knock down info guy's, you have been a real help to a rookie in this area...I hope to master it and serve my customers well :thumbsup:


----------

